# Post molt Avicularia ulrichea (?)



## dennis (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi guys,

As I already told you a while ago, I have bought 2 Avicularia ulrichea, one of each sex. 

There was some doubt about the species A. ulrichea because some Tresmoignt (or something) dude described it, while he also described B. annitha as a different specie ... (am I right here Chip?)

Anyways, here is the first pic of the molted male. I don't see any hooks underneath the first pair of legs, nor do I see those 'boxing gloves' on the pedipalps ... Guess he's not fully mature yet then.


Dennis


----------



## dennis (Aug 6, 2003)

Hope you guys can help me ID-ing this little furball when it's not A. ulrichea.


----------



## Code Monkey (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *There was some doubt about the species A. ulrichea because some Tresmoignt (or something) dude described it, while he also described B. annitha as a different specie ... (am I right here Chip?)*


And A. geroldi, etc. But, sheer blind luck means the guy is right a lot of the time, too, since he has described so many different species. I don't know anything about ulrichea so can't comment as to whether it's in the probably good pile versus the probably bad one.

Tesmoignt has a habit of finding specimens in captive populations that vary from the normal standard and declaring it as a previously undescribed species even if it's something as insignificant as the amount of yellow on the carapace in some B. smithis.


----------



## greensleeves (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dennie _
> *Hope you guys can help me ID-ing this little furball when it's not A. ulrichea. *


I declare it Avicularia Ultrafuzzaria! LOL  

What a cute fuzzball! Looks a bit like a metallica with white guard hairs from the pictures I've seen.

Gorgeous spider! Does it have the typical avic temperment?

Greensleeves


----------



## Nixy (Aug 6, 2003)

The second one looks like our A. Huriana..


----------



## dennis (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greensleeves _
> * Does it have the typical avic temperment?
> *


Yeah, this one is as docile as docile can be ...


Dennis


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Hey*

WOW that is super fuzzy. Right now I'm collecting most of the

avics available here in US but that one is really fuzzy and I dont think Is available here though ...

 I want it! any ways great spider you have there

have a nice day

geo


----------



## SpiderTwin (Aug 6, 2003)

Very nice looking Avic you have there. 

I'd say it looks most like the A. urticans. 

I have never heard of the A. ulrichea. It would be cool if there were a new species of Avic, but it would have to be proven first.


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Feb 3, 2004)

*my ulrichea*

hey all I belive I have one of these tell me what you think all..

looks exactly like picture number 2 from dennis

shes about 4" female i guess I havent meassured her
 well the pics are very blurry and im sorry but tell me if you belive its an ulrichea

does any one else in the states have one?


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Feb 3, 2004)

*some "better pics"*

well this is the best I could do













here she is climing  how cute she is so docile


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Hey*



> _Originally posted by nemesis6sic6 _
> *WOW that is super fuzzy. Right now I'm collecting most of the
> 
> avics available here in US but that one is really fuzzy and I dont think Is available here though ...
> ...


lol I can't belive I said that and now I have one wh0a 

mine is like super fussy  kinda like hurriana but the stupid looking eyes like bicegoi

awesome couldnt be happier


----------



## manville (Feb 3, 2004)

whatever it is it is really nice


----------



## Hemolymph (Feb 3, 2004)

woah.. it looks like it has purple toes.
I WANT IT !

- Jeni


----------



## Hemolymph (Feb 3, 2004)

Ol' google gave me this loverly picture when i did a search..


http://www.tow.via.t-online.de/html/page52.html


----------



## Bearskin10 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nixy _
> *The second one looks like our A. Huriana.. *


I second that, at first look I was thinking Hurriana too.


----------



## dennis (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's another pic of mine.


----------



## dennis (Feb 3, 2004)

And another one showing her carapace more...


----------



## Steven (Feb 3, 2004)

mooie fototjes D.
en mooi spinnetje ook tuurlijk,...

nice pictures,... nice spider


----------



## Aviculariinae (Feb 3, 2004)

> I have never heard of the A. ulrichea. It would be cool if there were a new species of Avic, but it would have to be proven first.


If there was a review of the avicularia sp alot of these species would just end up being colour morphs of A. Avicularia,But there are some dodgy characters in this business and they just want there name on a spider,I believe the difference between geroldi and avic avic is not worth talking about!

  
am now down of my high horse=D


----------



## Code Monkey (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aviculariinae _
> *If there was a review of the avicularia sp alot of these species would just end up being colour morphs of A. Avicularia,But there are some dodgy characters in this business and they just want there name on a spider,I believe the difference between geroldi and avic avic is not worth talking about!
> 
> 
> am now down of my high horse=D *


I don't necessarily think it's a horse people should get down off. Not because we, as hobbyists, should necessarily be complaining about the state of Avicularia taxonomic study, but because we, particularly newer keepers,  need to be aware that more often than not you are paying 2X-5X the price of an A. avicularia for what is in all probability just an A. avicularia that originated in a different location with a minor and subtle "distinguishing" characteristic.

If you are aware that you're paying twice, thrice, or more for a pinktoe with some blue or white tipped hairs, at least you're informed, but many newer keepers just go down the dealer lists like a stamp collector and it's too their detriment that the hobby isn't more critical of the hype.


----------



## tarcan (Feb 3, 2004)

First, this definitly does not look like A. huriana...

I bought very similar spiders (that looks a lot like A. urticans like one pointed out, who knows, maybe another regional variant) a while ago... They were sold to me as an un-identified species of Avic (Avicularia sp.) originating from Peru also (like A. urticans)... that is all I can say about them...

Regardless of A. geroldi being a different species or not then A. avicularia... I think a freshly molted full grown A. geroldi is very different looking then a freshly molted full grown A. avicularia and they have a lot more blue then we tend to give them credit for. It does not mean in anyway that I agree or not that they are a different species, I am no taxonomist... but I know what my eyes see! I personnally think they are worth to have for those Avicularia lovers out there. You have to have seen freshly molted adults for REAL and not only pictures, slings or juveniles...

Martin


----------

